# Vorteil Alchimist gegenüber anderen Berufen?



## Solostraran (20. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine kleine Alchie-Hexe und nun fällt mir auf, daß man als Alchimist keine Vorteile geniesst, wie es sie in anderen Berufen gibt: Verzauberer können Ringe Verzaubern, Lederer ihre Armschienen besser prägen, Inschriftler ihre Schultern besser verzaubern und und und

Übersehe ich was, oder hat man jenseits des Alchi-Steins (gerade als Hexer ist dessen Vorteil zu vernachlässigen) sonst noch was, was den Alchimisten gegenüber anderen Klassen einen Vorteil bringt?

Danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sarika (20. Januar 2010)

elexiere die du selbst herstellen kannst (auch fläschchen), haben eine verbesserte wirkung. wieviel genau, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. zudam halten elexiere und fläschchen doppelt so lange als bei nicht alchies. aber ansonsten kann ich dir leider nur zustimmen, gibt es nichts besonderes. es sollte dringend ein neuer, besserer alchemistenstein implimentiert werden. habe meinen in naxx schon ausgetauscht weil die paar mana mehr, wenn ich nen pot benutze reißts echt nicht raus.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solostraran (20. Januar 2010)

ich würde mir eher ein 'Öl' vorstellen, welches man auf eines/beide Schmuckstücke aufbringen kann, um diese zu verbessern, also wie der VZ seine ringe verzaubern kann, kann dies der alchimist bei den schmuckstücken machen, z.b. den verbesserte effekt wie beim alchie-stein. somit wäre man nciht mehr an ein bestimmtes item gebunden, denn der aktuelle stein mit item-level 200 wird natürlich schnell ausgetauscht...


----------



## nalcarya (20. Januar 2010)

Also die doppelte Länge und erhöhte Wirkung von Flasks/Elixieren find ich schon prima 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiß dass die erhöhte Wirkung bei einem AP-Flask z.B. 244 statt 180 AP gibt. Ist wohl bei jedem unterschiedlich wie hoch der Bonus durch Mixologie ist.

Aber die Idee mit dem verbesserten Trinket wäre imho eine super Ergänzung, die Alchischmuckstücke selbst sind ja wirklich nur als frisch 80er nützlich.


----------



## Aerv (31. Januar 2010)

Solostraran schrieb:


> ich würde mir eher ein 'Öl' vorstellen, welches man auf eines/beide Schmuckstücke aufbringen kann, um diese zu verbessern, also wie der VZ seine ringe verzaubern kann, kann dies der alchimist bei den schmuckstücken machen, z.b. den verbesserte effekt wie beim alchie-stein. somit wäre man nciht mehr an ein bestimmtes item gebunden, denn der aktuelle stein mit item-level 200 wird natürlich schnell ausgetauscht...


der alchi stein ist auch nicht das equivalent zu ringverzauberungen usw. sondern eher zu ingi brille und juew schmuckstücken.

wir haben Northend flask bzw. mixtology (was sehr schön ist, da man eben auch noch gold spart)


----------



## Karius (31. Januar 2010)

Der Alchi hat diverse Vorteile und in Sachen Raidbuff ist er genauso gut wie alle anderen, ausser Schneidern. Doch selbst das ist nicht mehr sehr viel besser.


----------



## nascalos (4. Februar 2010)

Also es kommt darauf an welche Klasse du Spielst. 



Nehmen wir an du bist eine Klasse die Hauptsächlich Spell oder angriffskraft braucht. dann Ist alchie eine Gute wahl. 

Brauchst du jedoch zb. Arp oder stärke oder Wille oder sonst was. Dann ist es der Falsche Beruf und mann sollte eher zu Juwe und schmied greifen.



Gehörst du nun aber zu den Spell und angriffs klassen schätze dich glücklich ;D dann hasst du einer der billigsten berufe zum skillen. Und auch auf dauer spart mann sich endlos Kohle.

da Die flask doppelt lang hält. Elex. natürlich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Fläschchen des nordens ist eig nur da um dir dauerhaft den kleinen berufsbuff zu bringen. da wenn du zb. arena als enchanter auch deine vrzauberungen auf den ringen bei hasst. .


----------



## Mondenkynd (18. Februar 2010)

Also Alchemi ist schon ein Vorteil für sich, bedenk mal bei Verzauberungskunst hast du 2 x 44 = 88 ZM als Alchi 1 x 125 ZM (bei Forstwyrm) ist also um 37 ZM besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Dann hast du doppelte Dauer der Tränke sparst hier also Gold und zudem hast du als Meister der Elexiere die Chance mehr zu gewinnen was wiederum Gold spart gegenüber den anderen Berufen. 

Natürlich hat jeder Beruf seine Vorteile aber ich z.B. mache als Alchi mehr Gold als mit Verzauberungen oder Glyphen, da Tränke/Elexiere auch nachher immer wieder gebraucht werden, alle anderen Berufe sind einmalig.

Ist natürlich alles Ansichtssache, hier sollte jeder selber seine Erfahrungen machen.


----------



## Aerv (19. Februar 2010)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Also Alchemi ist schon ein Vorteil für sich, bedenk mal bei Verzauberungskunst hast du 2 x 44 = 88 ZM als Alchi 1 x 125 ZM (bei Forstwyrm) ist also um 37 ZM besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hääääääääääääää?
Verzauberungskunst ? 2x 44 ? wo lebst du ? es sind 2x23
Alchi 125 ? muss man seit neuerstem Alchi sein um ne flask zu nehmen ? nein
Wie gesagt verzuaberungskunst sind 46 und Alchi bekommt auf flask bestimmten % mehr und flask ist dann auf 172 und damit genau so viel wert wie verzauberungskunst (zudem gibt jetzt auch northend flask die ewig hält und ähnlich viel zm gibt)

Und mit Alchi gold machen naja da du KK hast, hast du wohl den gleichen denkfehler wie viele ... du machst das gold nämlich über KK und kaum über alchi.


----------



## Mondenkynd (24. Februar 2010)

Aerv schrieb:


> hääääääääääääää?
> Verzauberungskunst ? 2x 44 ? wo lebst du ? es sind 2x23
> Alchi 125 ? muss man seit neuerstem Alchi sein um ne flask zu nehmen ? nein
> Wie gesagt verzuaberungskunst sind 46 und Alchi bekommt auf flask bestimmten % mehr und flask ist dann auf 172 und damit genau so viel wert wie verzauberungskunst (zudem gibt jetzt auch northend flask die ewig hält und ähnlich viel zm gibt)
> ...



Ok habe mich mit Verzauberungskunst vertan es sind wirklich nur 2 x 23, was halt wiederrum für Alchi spricht, und zu den Flasks muss ich dir wohl sagen das ein Alchi durch Mixologie die doppelte Wirkung des Flaks in Dauer und Effekt hat, somit hat er 1 Flaks mehr intus. Ich mache kein Geld über KK da ich keine Kräuter verkaufe sondern damit Flasks herstelle oder Glyphen, also habe ich keine Denkfehler. 

Zu deiner Rechnung muss ich sagen falsch, denn 125 + 46 = 171 und selbst wenn es nur 172 wären ist es immer noch 1 mehr und bei Steinblut-Flasks weiss ich das es der doppelte Effekt ist und nicht nur %.

Zum Fläschchen des Nordens muss is sagen is auch mehr als du sagst:
*Fläschchen des Nordens*
Wird beim Aufheben gebunden
Benötigt Alchemie (400)
"Kann in Arenen genutzt werden. Wird bei der Nutzung nicht verbraucht, profitiert jedoch nicht von Mixologie."Benutzen: Erhöht 1 Stunde lang Eure Zaubermacht um 47, Eure Angriffskraft um 80 oder Eure Stärke um 40. Gilt sowohl als Kampfelixier als auch als Wächterelixier. Dieser Effekt hält über den Tod hinaus an.


Zumal geht sowas auch in freundlicheren Worten, aber das scheint auch ein Fremdwort zu sein.


----------



## iamamage (26. März 2010)

Sorry, aber die doppelte Wirkung in Dauer UND Effekt hat man definitiv nicht.


----------



## Aerv (29. März 2010)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Ok habe mich mit Verzauberungskunst vertan es sind wirklich nur 2 x 23, was halt wiederrum für Alchi spricht, und zu den Flasks muss ich dir wohl sagen das ein Alchi durch Mixologie die doppelte Wirkung des Flaks in Dauer und Effekt hat, somit hat er 1 Flaks mehr intus. Ich mache kein Geld über KK da ich keine Kräuter verkaufe sondern damit Flasks herstelle oder Glyphen, also habe ich keine Denkfehler.
> 
> Zu deiner Rechnung muss ich sagen falsch, denn 125 + 46 = 171 und selbst wenn es nur 172 wären ist es immer noch 1 mehr und bei Steinblut-Flasks weiss ich das es der doppelte Effekt ist und nicht nur %.
> 
> ...


wie soll man auch sachlich bleiben wenn lauter Müll verzapft wird ... Ja super ich habe den wert von 172 auf wowhead und nicht auf den spellpower genau nachgerehnet da ich wusste es irgendwas mit 45,46,47 genau wie bei Northend flask aber das ja wohl nicht der weltuntergang. Und toll das du es bei der Stoneblood Flask weißt stimmt halt nur einfach nicht es sind 650 extra HP oder so (ka wie genau) also verbreite einfach keine falschen Infos ...


----------



## 19Chico73 (5. April 2010)

Raidmäsig sind alle Berufsvorteile so ziemlich gleichgesetzt, bis auf Inge und Schneider.
Hier mal eine Rechnung von mir als Hexer/Stoffie, der nur noch ZM sockelt.

Als Alchemist gewinne ich wenn ich ein Frostwyrm Flask schlucke nicht 125 Zm dazu, sondern 171 ZM. Vorteil + 46 ZM
Es ist etwas verwirrend da in der Buffleiste trotzdem nur +125 ZM steht, aber testet es selbst und guckt euren vorher-nachher Schadensboni an.
Hier habe ich sogar noch den kleinen Vorteil das das Flask 2 Stunden anstatt 1 Stunde anhält = Goldersparnis
Noch dazu kann ich mich auf Flask spezialieren welches für einmal herstellen also 1 Lotus bis zu 10er proccs kommen können.
Nun werden sich einige denken, Fläschchen des Frostwyrms trinke ich ja nicht den ganzen Tag und habe somit nicht ständig wie bei allen anderen Berufen die +46ZM in Hero Hcs, BGs oder Dayli QS.
Dafür gibt es ja das Fläschchen des Nordens das sich beim Trinken nicht verbraucht und mir die +46ZM bringt

Inschriftenkunde bringt 70 Zm + 15 Crit http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=61120 , Vorteil zur normalen Schulter Vz + 46 ZM

Verzauberer kann 2 mal Ringe Verzaubern mit jeweils 23 Zm, Vorteil + 46 ZM

Juwelier kann 3 mal 39 ZM einsetzen http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=42144 , Vorteil gegenüber normalen 23 ZM Steinen +46 ZM
Gut der Aspekt beim Juwelier wurde schon angesprochen das ich ja auch andere Werte mit hochsetzen könnte, 
aber wie schon erwähnt, ab einem bestimmten Gearstand ist bei einem Hexer fast ausschließlich nur noch 23 Zm zu sockeln.

Selbst wenn ich als Stoffie einen untypischen Beruf wie den Schmied wähle, habe ich den gleichen Vorteil wie bei allen anderen Berufen.
Ich kann einen Zusatzsockel auf Armschienen und Handschuhe machen, welchen ich jeweils mit 23 zm Sockle, Vorteil +46 ZM.
Hier ist auch wieder ein anderer kleiner Vorteil, weil ich ja auch etwas anderes sockeln könnte.

Auch der untypische Beruf eines Lederers bringt mir einen Vorteil von +46 ZM
Die normale Armschienen VZ sieht +30 ZM vor, die eines Lederers +76 ZM http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=57691

Einzig der Schneider und Ingeneur tanzen etwas aus der Reihe.
Ist man selbst kein Schneider und verzichtet auf die allgemeine +23 Tempo VZ, macht man sich hier als Ingeneur +27 ZM auf den Umhang http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=63765
Wenn man am Hitcap ist nutzt man auf Füsse hier nicht die allgemeine VZ mit 12 Hit + 12 Crit, sondern kann auf +24 Crit zurückgreifen http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=55016.
Der Größte Vorteil eines Ingeneurs ist aber wie ich meine die Handschuhverzauberung im Gegensatz zur normalen +28 ZM Verzauberung, 
welche beim benutzen 12 Sekunden lang die Tempowertung um 340 steigert und gerade mal 1 Minute Abklingzeit hatt. http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=54999

Als Schneider hatt man wie ich finde die beste Umhang VZ im Spiel mit http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=55642
Diese Procct bei meinem Hexer Minütlich, selbst wenn ich AFk rumstehe wegen meiner Teufelsrüssie die ständig versucht mich zu heilen.

Farmberufsvorteile sind für mich als PVE Hexer völlig uninteressant und ungeeignet.
Lebensblut des Kräuterers http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=55503 sehe ich bei keiner Klasse im PVE Bereich einen erheblichen Vorteil

Zähigkeit des Bergbauers http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=53040 klingt einzig für Tankklassen Interessant .

oder Meister der Anatomie des Kürschners http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=53666
Gut die +40 Crit klingen hier Verlockend, aber +46Zm bringt mir einfach mehr.
Einzig der Jäger könnte davon wohl etwas profitieren.


----------



## nalcarya (19. April 2010)

Es ista cuh beim Steiblutfläschchen NCIHT der doppelte wert, sondern ein Prozentsatz. Welcher weiß ich nciht, ich weiß nur dass es bei ALLEn Fläschchen ein Prozensatz ist und nicht das doppelte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Attractolide (5. Mai 2010)

Hi,

also ich finde Alchie ist der beste Beruf überhaupt aus mehreren Gründen.

- Er lässt sich super leicht und billig skillen, verglichen mit anderen Berufen. Man benötigt nur 1-3 Kräuter pro Skill-Punkt und nicht weiter als Phiolen. Bei anderen Berufen sind 10 Erz/Barren, 20 Stoff, 10 Leder etc. keine Seltenheit. 

- Kaum ein Beruf kann irgendwas herstellen, was in der Levelphase schon wirklich nützlich ist. Rüssi und Waffen aus Inis bzw. Account sind immer besser als hergestellte, die Verzauberungen sind gemessen am Char lvl noch zu schlecht etc. Der Alchie hat wenigstens die erhöhte Wirkung und Dauer seiner Elixiere.

- Man kann mit dem Alchie auf 80 faktisch ohne Zeitaufwand G verdienen, indem man billige Steine/Äonenzeug aus dem AH transmutiert und wieder verkauft. Alle anderen Berufe leben davon, daß Material gefarmt wird (Leder, Kräuter, Erz etc.), was Zeitaufwand bedeutet. Gut, normal 1 Epic Stein pro Tag sind nur 100 G Gewinn, aber eben in 30 Sekunden.

- Man spart fett G beim Raiden, weil die Flasks 2 h halten.

- Der Bonus durch 2 Zusatz-Sockel , Ringeverz., Armschienenverz., Schulterverz, 3 Juwe Steine kommt mehr oder weniger aufs gleiche, wie die erhöhte Wirkung der Flasks. Da hat man kaum Nachteil.

- Der endlose Mana/Heiltrank ist einfach voll genial, insbes. in der Level-Phase von 70-80, weil man quasi nie auf dem Hintern sitzt. Fläschchen des Nordens ebenso.

- Man kann, wenn man Endskill Alchie hat, die KK getrost verlernen, da es lukrativere bzw. nützlichere Berufe gibt.

- Es ist kein Prob den Endskill bereits mit lvl 65 zu erreichen.

- Für die letzten 55 Skillpunkte transmutiert man Saronit/Meta-Steine und macht damit noch fett Gewinn. Andere Berufe verschlingen gern mal 2000 G an mats für diesen Skill-Bereich.

Aus all den beschriebenen Gründen finde ich, daß Alchie für jede Klasse der beste Beruf ist. 

bb, Attra


----------



## madmurdock (23. September 2010)

Attractolide schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Super Zusammenfassung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alchi ist definitiv der Beruf für die so genannten Casuals, die viel Nutzen für wenig Aufwand rausholen wollen.


----------



## Snowhawk (13. Oktober 2010)

Alchemie ist eine Lebeneinstellung 
Doppelte Wirkungsdauer ist beim Raid kostengünstig, der endlose Mana oder Heiltrank ist solala, aber hat mir schon ein paar mal den Allerwertesten gerettet... zusammen mit Kräuterkunde und baldigem HOT Effekt von Verbänden wirds fies: Verband-Hot, Endloser Trank und Kräuterheilungs-Hot katschiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing


----------



## Freakypriest (22. Oktober 2010)

Mit dem nächsten Addon können sich Alchis inein Flugmount verwandeln also wenn das kein vorteil ist weis ich auch nicht


----------



## dreifragezeichen (28. Oktober 2010)

ob alchie raidtauglich ist oder nicht, das ist jedem selbst überlassen. ich persönlich hab das mit 2 twinks (flask- und trank spezi) pries und drui^^ pries aber nur weil ich in bgs unterwegs bin und da fläschchen des nordns genial ist. mit drui flieg ich rum und farme die kräuterle und was ich dann speziell brauche für mein main wird dann hergestellt. hab immer 4-5 stacks haste pots und critt/haste pots xd. farmaufwand in der woche ca. 3h also jeden tag ein bisschen und das reicht. die flask sind einfach spottbillig geworden 7-12g je nach flask, zum teufel dann mit der mixologie xd
am gold kann es nicht liegen, weil die raidinzen ja viel abwerfen, die daily & zur zeit das event schmeissen auch gold ab.


----------



## SystemLordAnubis (10. November 2010)

Alche is der beste Beruf, da wir unsere Spezialisierungen beim derzeitigen Build behalten  aber jede andere Berufssache sie verlor..


----------



## Avolus (10. November 2010)

Mixologie: *50%* erhöhter Effekt, 100% erhöhte Dauer.


----------



## Norica (10. November 2010)

Alchis bekommen doch auch mit cata irgendein Mount : )


----------



## I kick Murlocs (10. November 2010)

Besser noch: Sie werden zu einem :-D
Mit Max-Level kann man ein Rezept erforschen, das einen in einen Sandsteindrachen verwandelt. Schnelles Flugmount, sieht fett aus und man kann sogar noch jemanden mitreiten lassen!

Quelle:
http://www.wowberufe...emie-guide.html
http://wow.allvatar....-alchemie-mount

Bild:
http://www.wowberufe...erufsboni-3.jpg


Edit:
Gerade gefunden: http://wow.gamona.de/2010/10/17/wow-cataclysm-so-braut-ihr-das-neue-alchemie-mount/#


----------



## 19Chico73 (23. November 2010)

dreifragezeichen schrieb:


> ob alchie raidtauglich ist oder nicht, das ist jedem selbst überlassen. ich persönlich hab das mit 2 twinks (flask- und trank spezi) pries und drui^^ pries aber nur weil ich in bgs unterwegs bin und da fläschchen des nordns genial ist. mit drui flieg ich rum und farme die kräuterle und was ich dann speziell brauche für mein main wird dann hergestellt. hab immer 4-5 stacks haste pots und critt/haste pots xd. farmaufwand in der woche ca. 3h also jeden tag ein bisschen und das reicht. die flask sind einfach spottbillig geworden 7-12g je nach flask, zum teufel dann mit der mixologie xd
> am gold kann es nicht liegen, weil die raidinzen ja viel abwerfen, die daily & zur zeit das event schmeissen auch gold ab.



Was bitte ist daran genial ?

Das ist einfach nur ein Berufsboni was jeder andere Beruf auch hatt, nur das wir uns stündlich darum kümmern müssen den Boni aufrecht zu erhalten, während ein Vz zB einfach nur seine Ringe Verzaubert und gut is.
Nun gut im Gewissen Sinne hast du wohl Recht, da wir es nur einmal herstellen müssen und ein VZ bei jedem neuen Ring erneut Mats braucht.


----------



## Der Papst (10. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe nun einen Alchi auf 525 und wenn ich eine Flask (Fläschchen der Titanenstärke) einwerfe, welches normalerweise +300Stärke gewährt, sollte sich der Bonus auf +380Stärke erhöhen durch "Mixologie".
In meiner Buffleiste wird allerdings weiterhin +300Stärke angezeigt. Kennt ihr dieses Problem, sprich handelt sich dabei um einen Bug?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Valdrasiala (10. Juni 2011)

Das ist nur ein Anzeigefehler. Schau Dir Deine Attribute an, sie werden entsprechend stark erhöht.


----------



## Der Papst (10. Juni 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Das ist nur ein Anzeigefehler. Schau Dir Deine Attribute an, sie werden entsprechend stark erhöht.



Alles klar, das werde ich mal im Auge behalten. Vielen Dank


----------



## Bismark72 (12. August 2011)

Wir hatten gestern auch die Diskussion in der Gilde, weil ich überlege, einem weiteren Twink Alchi zu spendieren. Man kann nie genug transmutieren...  

Mixologie habe ich - und auch die anderen Alchemisten - nirgendwo gefunden. Also als passives Talent im Buch oder so. Fehlanzeige. Werde das mit dem Anzeigefehler des Zusatzbuffs aber mal "testen".


----------



## Avolus (12. August 2011)

Wenn du im Zauberbuch bei "Berufe" über das Alchemie-Icon drüber gehst, steht im Tooltip die Mixologie.

Achja, Vorteil hin oder her, man hat für den Raid auch "nur" einen Boni von 80 Zusatzwert auf die eingeworfene Flask, inkl. doppelter Laufzeit.
Der erhöhte Wert der Flask wird nur nicht im Tooltip des Buffs angezeigt, aber als Mixologe weiß man das ja.
Was daran so imba sein soll, gegenüber anderen Berufen weiß ich auch nicht, wenn man sich die anderen Berufe mal genauer anguckt.
Höchstens das Aufstellen des Schlachtugskessels macht einen Alchemisten für den Raid unabdinglich.


----------



## Shelung (15. August 2011)

aus wowberufeguide: [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]http://www.wowberufeguide.de/alchemie-guide.html
Mixologie (passive Fähigkeit)
Alchimisten haben seit Patch 3.0 eine neue passive Fähigkeit erhalten: Mixologie. Diese Fähigkeit bewirkt, dass bei sämtlichen Elixieren, die ihr benutzt und gleichzeitig selbst herstellen könnt, der Effekt dieses Elixiers um ca. 25% (variiert) und die Dauer um 100% erhöht ist. Benutzt ihr Fläschchen, die ihr auch selbst herstellen könnt, ist der Effekt des jeweiligen Fläschchens um ca. 50% (variiert) und dessen Dauer um 100% erhöht.
[/font]


----------



## Avolus (16. August 2011)

*facepalm*


----------

